# thumb tendon repair



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 16, 2012)

thumb extensor repair over MCP joint (EPL/ and EPB), including a repair of the entire extensor mechanism.

Would still code hand rather finger since over MCP joint?

Thanks!


----------

